# [Help Needed] Fashion Schools in Italy. Which one?



## hughk817 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, it's first time being here at expat forum

I am going through a bit of research on fashion schools in the world, and narrowed them down to a few, mainly U.S, Italy, and UK. 

Not a fashion major back in BA, I do not have a clear view (i.e., rep, courses offered, vision, etc) of the schools I've come down to.

Let me tell you about my background, and you will have a better idea how to advise me. 

I will post this to where it all applies - Italy, UK, and the U.S. 

1. As IS
- Graduated from a 4 year university in the U.S (New York) 
- BA in business administation, specizing in OM - operations management
- Currently back to my home country for work. Korea. 
- Work NOT related to fashion field. It's an IT company. 

2. TO BE 
- Want to pursue career in fashion, particularly fashion business / marketing

3. Schools I chose. 

- Italy: Instituto Marangoni, Polimoda, Domus Academy 
- London: LCF (London College of Fashion)
- U.S.: FIT 

4. Concern
- Want to be in fashion marketing. More to the buisness side than design side. 
- Which of the three schools listed above in Italy provides the best education in fashion business? Or at least more focused on fashion business?
- I speak Japanese, Korean, and English. I do know some of the schools there, courses are taught in English but in the real field,
the country's language proficiency will be a must for getting a job. Considering such circumstance, would LCF be a better option (since English is my major language)?
I heard those three Italian schools have good placement rate, but wonder if this applies to an international student like me. 

I googled and most of the info about my questions are falling behind the date, so I am hoping to get some up-to-date news about the schools. 

Any bit of information could be a great help to me! 

Thanks for taking your time to read my post.


----------

